# PIC of my Keys let's see yours



## patdynasty3 (Jun 14, 2005)

JetBlack330i said:


> Because the keys are more impressive? :dunno:


:rofl:


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> Damn you guys are a tough crowd. :tsk:
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game!


+1 (haters)


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I was going to point out that it's because he has nothing else in his pants so there's plenty of room... but I think your point is better. :thumbup:
> 
> Freakin' pathetic.


Digging out ancient posts at midnigt on a Saturday? Maybe you need to find some poon.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Pictures of your keys? Jeeze, you guys must be really bored.


----------



## patdynasty3 (Jun 14, 2005)

ride365 said:


> aside from being a desparate cry for attention, it's ammusingly contrived. anyone who rides knows that a set of keys like that would gouge the hell out of your top triple clamp, if not get wedged in and cause an accident. and anyone who values their possessions as much as you obviously do would never allow that to happen to your ducati.


I was thinking the same thing. Therefore those keys must belong to a :dunno: (I won't say it)


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

A set a keys leaves so much to the imagination. Whenever I see somebody with a fancy key, I always wonder which kind of car they own. The whole reason for flaunting your keys is because you can't bring your car everywhere. Its very subtle.


----------



## Good Over Evil (Feb 3, 2006)

mapsbmw said:


> A set a keys leaves so much to the imagination. Whenever I see somebody with a fancy key, I always wonder which kind of car they own. The whole reason for flaunting your keys is because you can't bring your car everywhere. Its very subtle.


Wow, I didn't know people "flaunt" their keys to get attention.

LOL!


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

rumratt said:


> Why don't you just cut to the chase and post a picture of your penis.


:rofl:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Good Over Evil said:


> Wow, I didn't know people "flaunt" their keys to get attention.
> 
> LOL!


Hence some of the big "gaudy" keychains that people have on their keys.


----------



## Good Over Evil (Feb 3, 2006)

No offense to anyone but seriously if you flaunt your keys so people think you are special then you got some issues to sort out 
Im not saying anything is wrong with this thread though I think it's a good idea, it's interesting to see everyone's keys . It's unfortunate that all these people have *ruined it *for the rest of us. I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Personally, more power to Jimmy for having such a great set of keys. I wouldn't mind having 'em.

Strange this thread was resurrected, as yesterday I was listening to Sirius alternative nation and heard this (one of my current favorites):

St. Jimmy's comin' down across the alleyway
Upon the blvd. like a zipgun on parade
Light of a silhouette
He's insubordinate
Comin' at you on the count of 1,2
1,2,3,4!

My name is Jimmy and you better not wear it out
Suicide commando that your mama talked about
King of the 40 thieves and I'm here to represent
The needle in the vein of the establishment

*I'm the patron saint of the denial
With and angel face and a taste for suicidal

Cigarettes and ramen and a little bag of dope
I'm am the sonuvabitch and Edgar Allen Poe
Raised in the city under a halo of lights
Product of war and fear that we've been victimized

*
Are you talkin to me?!
I'll give you somethin to cry about!!
St.Jimmy!!

My name is St. Jimmy I'm a son of a gun 
I'm the one that's from the way outside now
A teenage assasin executing some fun 
in the cult of the life of crime now

I'd really hate to say it but I told you so
So shut your mouh before I shoot you down ole boy
Welcome to the club and give me some blood
I'm the resident leader of the lost and found

It's comedy!
And tragedy!
It's St. Jimmy!
And that's my name!!......
And don't wear it out!!!!!!!!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Bruce330cic said:


> Are you serious? :dunno:


No kidding. I have one key - the key for my car. That'd be a really boring picture.

Once I get my e90 I won't carry any keys as the car has comfort access.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> No kidding. I have one key - the key for my car. That'd be a really boring picture.
> 
> Once I get my e90 I won't carry any keys as the car has comfort access.


How do you access your house?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> How do you access your house?


He doesn't need keys, his parents are always home.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> How do you access your house?


garage door opener is good enough for me?:dunno:


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

rumratt said:


> Why don't you just cut to the chase and post a picture of your penis.


lol..exactly. What's the point of this thread? Should i post a pic of all of the keys to all the property i own? This thread is nothing more than an ego boost...pretty lame IMO.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> garage door opener is good enough for me?:dunno:


You dont lock the interior door to your house? :dunno:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> You dont lock the interior door to your house? :dunno:


nope my adress is ....


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> How do you access your house?


I have a garage door opener, a keypad entry system outside the house and an alarm.

No need for keys. And if anyone happens to take my car the best they're gonna do is get into my garage. After that, they'll have to deal with my alarm.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

jvr826 said:


> He doesn't need keys, his parents are always home.


My dad, who retired last year, is almost always home...at their place, 500+ miles away from my home.  Or 2k miles or so from my other home.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

My keys...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Good Over Evil said:


> so many keys laying around? well dont you have a keychain?


I keep my car keys separate from my other keys, otherwise, my car dash would be all dented in and it'd look like I had a grenade in my pocket if i stuffed all the things in my pants.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

rumratt said:


> Why don't you just cut to the chase and post a picture of your penis.


Come on, It's soooo *easy* to make fun of an Asian guy's penis.

Let's try kicking it up a notch.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

lao270 said:


> Come on, It's soooo *easy* to make fun of an Asian guy's penis.
> 
> Let's try kicking it up a notch.


You wouldn't happen to be Asian, would you?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

No, sorry for the racist comment.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I wonder how well of a living you could make as a successful scam-artist..


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

MrTex said:


> I wonder how well of a living you could make as a successful scam-artist..


Come on, haven't you seen Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

"Why is the cork on the fork?"



Steve645 said:


> Come on, haven't you seen Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

either I missed it or dont remember...


----------



## Wethington325I (Jan 22, 2006)

*Alarm?*

This thread is useless,:tsk: but as for my keys, im not posting a pic of my keys, i have a BMW and a camaro, sorry no ferrari or lambo , and as for my alarm on my house, lets see
German Sheppard
9 MM Sig Sauer 226
40 Cal S&W Sv40E
40 Cal Mini Glock
2 20 gauge shot guns
2 12 gauges 27
Rock River M4 223
Benelli Tactical 12 gauge with pistol grip

Someone. please come in my house


----------



## Black'n'White (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like fun. But what happens when that key chain breaks when you're out on your Ducati? OUCH!


----------



## logicalscott (Jun 29, 2006)

Why not just buy a neckchain and wear all those big high dollar keys....for the ladies:bigpimp:

like the rappers used to do with the MB logos.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

logicalscott said:


> Why not just buy a neckchain and wear all those big high dollar keys....for the ladies:bigpimp:
> 
> like the rappers used to do with the MB logos.


C'mon now, let's not go giving him any ideas.... :eeps:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Holy thread revival Batman!


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> when I grow up I want to be just like Jimmy540i :eeps:


In complete seriousness, seems to be good work if you can get it. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

when I grow up I want to be just like Jimmy540i :eeps:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> when I grow up I want to be just like Jimmy540i :eeps:


You want to have a smilie face for a head?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

When I grow up I want to be a look-alike Jimmy540i but instead of a smilie face for a head I want a Jack In The Box head.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Jever said:


> You want to have a smilie face for a head?


if the house, cars, and women come with it ... damn straight :bigpimp:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> In complete seriousness, seems to be good work if you can get it. I wouldn't mind.


WTF, talk about jumping the shark  :dunno:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> :throw:
> 
> Isn't it a bit late to tell someone "get real"?


You really need to get real.


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

bump. i lol'd.


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

man, i thought there'd be a load of pics, but it ended up being 2 pics of keys..


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

There need to be an ego smilie just for jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

paulg said:


> Don't know if this is the same Jimmy...
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/car/131086451.html
> 
> ...


not related


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> not related


2 years later?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

LuvThatSam said:


> 2 years later?


after i was forwarded to this thread


----------

